# Caledon Field Shoot, May 3, 2009



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry Matt, won't be going, got turkey on my mind for the next few weeks


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Bueller? Bueller?

:dontknow:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll be there.

Seems like everyone I have talked to about this (of the regulars) has "other commitments".

I hope that people will show up. The last few times, there has been such a low turnout that the club was considering cancelling. Not worth the work cleaning up the course and fixing the butts and putting out a set of targets for 8 people.

We keep talking about how much fun field archery is, and "next year", but when it does come around after a long winter, and it's going to be a nice sunny day, people still don't show.

I didn't exactly help a few weeks ago. I was planning on going to Lambton-Kent, but woke up with a major headache, went back to sleep. How'd that shoot end up?

See you in the morning, Matt.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not gonna do it. Not that I'm sure it wouldn't be fun, but it's a three hour drive to shoot it, and I've shot roughly 30 arrows since last fall. A field round would just about kill me right now!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Seems like everyone I have talked to about this (of the regulars) has "other commitments".
> 
> ...


Well at least there'll be two of us Stan. :wink:

On that note. I'd better go and get some marks to plug into AA.

What time is start time Stan? 10:00am?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> Not gonna do it. Not that I'm sure it wouldn't be fun, but it's a three hour drive to shoot it, and I've shot roughly 30 arrows since last fall. A field round would just about kill me right now!


Come on Hoody! Got any other excuses? LOL!!!! 

If you leave now you'll be there in lots of time to be rested up for Stan to kick our butts.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I've got some marks and sight tapes made. See who ever shows up in the morning. :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Had great time today. Shot terrible but still had a good time. :thumb:

Thanks to Bruce and Mike for running the shoot.


----------

